# Slashdot Games Games To Outsell Music, Video In UK



## Clark Kent (Nov 6, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Games To Outsell Music, Video In UK
By News Bot - 11-06-2008 07:44 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

The BBC reports that for the first time, spending on games and game hardware will outstrip sales in the music and video industries. Quoting: "In the last five years the video games market has more than doubled in value, while music sales have stagnated. The good news for game makers in the report was balanced by grim tidings for high street retailers. 'The music and video market is not just suffering from a slowing of growth but a massive transfer of spend to online,' says Malcolm Pinkerton of Verdict Research. It is online sales of CDs and DVDs that have grown rapidly, rather than digital downloads, which still only account for around 4% of music and video sales."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/0229231amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/06/0229231"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/0229231amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/R3EHuU8_ML-_8VTct9TW3f1Fodg/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/R3EHuU8_ML-_8VTct9TW3f1Fodg/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/IEF8O1cLqmY" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

